# is music getting crappier?



## jarrod (Jan 3, 2009)

so i'm listening to the local rock station tonight.  so far we've had slipknot (not bad) black sabbath (a personal favorite of mine) as well as some lighter stuff that's not bad, & some listenable but unmemorable music that is always floating through the airwaves.

but along the way i've been subjected to nickleback, hinder, buckcherry, some other band that sounds just like buckcherry, & several bands that sound like ac/dc but aren't.  what the hell is going on?  is this what everyone goes through as they drift into their 30's?  or is a lot of new music just garbage?

it's not just hard rock & metal either.  i don't get emo.  i don't get why it's cool to weigh 120lbs, wear skin tight black jeans & whine in a fake punk rock accent.  so-called country music sounds like 80's rock with a fake drawl.  & hip hop...well, with a few exceptions, it just doesn't have as much to say as it used to.  yes, i understand you have an affinity for sexual intercourse & hold the police in low regard.  do you have anything to say that ice cube didn't say better than you 10 years ago?  isn't that how it works?  if you don't play instruments or sing, you have to at least say something of interest.  

anyway, thanks for listening.  sabbath rules.

jf


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 3, 2009)

I could not agree with you more , they all sound the same to me . And the skinny jeans thing , how uncomfortable they must be , just today at the shopping centre I saw a young bloke wearing them and I said to the wife how do you sit down in them things.

 I'd be speaking in a soprano voice( As in high pitched , not mafia ) if I tried to wear them . I like the old hip hop like Grand master flash , Africa Bambaata and a few others that I can't remember .

 They could tell a story in their songs , about the struggle of living in a ghetto and telling teenagers to keep on the straight and narrow but these new ones are hopeless , and like you said they have no message except for downgrading women and the law 

.And why is it that you can't make a video clip with out being surrounded by 30 women in bikinis , is that a ploy to distract us from their crappy voices .


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 3, 2009)

I heard my grandfather have the same conversation with my mother and my father had the same conversation with me and I've had the same conversation with my daughter.  It a matter of taste and what you were raised on.  20 years from now I'm sure my kids will be lamenting the "good ole days" when groups like Buck Cherry and Britney Spears were actually "playing music, by God and not this crappy noise".  Same with the argument that the kids from each successive generation are more violent, more truant and so forth.  It's all relative.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 3, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> I heard my grandfather have the same conversation with my mother and my father had the same conversation with me and I've had the same conversation with my daughter. It a matter of taste and what you were raised on. 20 years from now I'm sure my kids will be lamenting the "good ole days" when groups like Buck Cherry and Britney Spears were actually "playing music, by God and not this crappy noise". Same with the argument that the kids from each successive generation are more violent, more truant and so forth. It's all relative.


 
that's what i was afraid of


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2009)

Not if you ask my kid's.  They cannot believe how bad the music of the 90's, 80's (my favorite), 70's, 60's, etc. is.  If you were to say hey guy's when was the best music made.  They would say, "of course right now everything else is pathetic."


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2009)

You guys are just getting older. Music started sounding bad to me during the late 80's and early 90's and have progressively been getting worse. Now I'm nearing 50 and I don't dare listen to anything of today's music. 

I've grown very disappointed at the loss of black talent since the advent of RAP and hip-hop... Loved the old Motown sound and the way that black talent would put any and every white artist to shame whenever they actually SANG into the microphone and not just yell,scream, spit, say HO!! YO!! And kill the police! ... 

Sigh...

Yeah, " it's not too loud... you're just too old" as the saying goes.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 3, 2009)

"I don't know what's become of the younger generation".

--Socrates


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> "I don't know what's become of the younger generation".
> 
> --Socrates



(deadpans) "talking 'bout my generation"


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 3, 2009)

I see young people wear tight jeans all I can think about is how painful it looks.

I never understood how people could listen to music in their cars with the bass so high it makes the car tremble.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 3, 2009)

I do agree that it's a generational phenomenon but I also will strongly maintain that there is a general *de*generation of the talent required not only to make music but also to be considered a star.

I am amazed that even Rock, the previously strong bastion of muscianship (predicated upon it's blues roots I reckon) has succumbed to the rot. I cannot name one guitar player that has come along since the '80's who I regard as having much talent, let alone one whose playing I can recognise.

There has been a small resurgence of 'music making' (as opposed to dance 'music') groups but the modern, overproduced, medium steals it's edge (which gets further dulled by use of 'lossee' data formats for MP3 etc).


----------



## exile (Jan 3, 2009)

There's another side to it too. I grew up in the 1960s, graduated HS in 1964that eraand yet, going against the prevailing idea that you always like best what you were first exposed to, my own sense of the popular music of that time is that most of it was _awful_. Yes, there was a lot of good stuff, but there was an awful lot more of the kind of thing that makes me cringe. For every Del Shannon or the Kinks, there were a dozen or more airhead drug bands and sappy  boy/girl sob-song-meisters out there pushing their own brand of electric kitsch. Has anyone ever heard anything performed by 'Oliver' (just the one name)? And the 1970s were just the same... and then disco...

I'd _suspect_ that the quality-to-crap ratio is probably roughly comparable.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 3, 2009)

exile said:


> I'd _suspect_ that the quality-to-crap ratio is probably roughly comparable.


 
That's an interesting point - I'd qualify it a smidgen by saying that whilst the quality-to-crap ratio in the talent pool is probably about the same, an awful lot more of the 'crap' gets released as if it were 'quality' these days. The 'image machine' produces a lot of Emperors New Clothes acts to my mind.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 3, 2009)

jarrod said:


> so i'm listening to the local rock station tonight. so far we've had slipknot (not bad) black sabbath (a personal favorite of mine) as well as some lighter stuff that's not bad, & some listenable but unmemorable music that is always floating through the airwaves.


 
Dude, you do know that _Slipknot_ sucks, right-like, they're _supposed_ to? :lol:



jarrod said:


> . what the hell is going on? is this what everyone goes through as they drift into their 30's? or is a lot of new music just garbage?


 
Little of both-you're older, like some have said, and your "ear" is programmed, AND, as Exile wisely pointed out, the crap to gold ratio has always been there. (And yeah, I remember _Oliver_, and the goddammed _Bay City Rollers_, too!:barf: :lol




jarrod said:


> it's not just hard rock & metal either. i don't get emo. i don't get why it's cool to weigh 120lbs, wear skin tight black jeans & whine in a fake punk rock accent.


 
I'm with you there,

_*Emo boy Haiku, #22*_

_She's gone, taking the sun_
_sky cries purple tears of pain_
_Shut up, you damn wuss._




jarrod said:


> so-called country music sounds like 80's rock with a fake drawl.


 
& hip hop...well, with a few exceptions, it just doesn't have as much to say as it used to. yes, i understand you have an affinity for sexual intercourse & hold the police in low regard. do you have anything to say that ice cube didn't say better than you 10 years ago? isn't that how it works? if you don't play instruments or sing, you have to at least say something of interest. 

Here's hoping you never have to spend your days in a place where people democratically rotate their music-subjected to a day's worth (as in _12 hours_) of fake drawl country, or wussy emo, or really, really bad rap.
I'm very thankful for my own office, now, where I have to do is turn it down so that people who come in can be heard-or _turn it up_, so they know it's time to leave....:lol:




jarrod said:


> anyway, thanks for listening. sabbath rules.
> 
> jf


 
What do you think I'm turning up? :lol:


----------



## elder999 (Jan 3, 2009)

double post...sorry.


----------



## exile (Jan 3, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> That's an interesting point - I'd qualify it a smidgen by saying that whilst the quality-to-crap ratio in the talent pool is probably about the same, an awful lot more of the 'crap' gets released as if it were 'quality' these days. The 'image machine' produces a lot of Emperors New Clothes acts to my mind.



I wonder if that has to do with the greater availability of production technology. The digital revolution has its downsides, both in music and in publishing. It's way easier to get information of all kinds out there, and the 'vetting' process goes by the wayside more and more as it gets cheaper to shove product out there. We're already looking at the dawning of the age when music is _just_ a stream of bytes, and ancient technologies like CDs and CD-players are going to be seen only in museums... a far cry from the days when studio recording costs meant you couldn't afford to produce anything obviously third-rate.



			
				elder999 said:
			
		

> _*Emo boy Haiku, #22*_
> 
> _She's gone, taking the sun_
> _sky cries purple tears of pain_
> _Shut up, you damn wuss._


 
 I love it!! :rofl:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow you guy's sound old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay here is a little flo rida for eveyone!

Gona get low, low, low, low, low.....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2009)

You see you guy's just need to have some young kid's and then 
you can be hip and old all at the same time. :rofl:


----------



## elder999 (Jan 3, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You see you guy's just need to have some young kid's and then
> you can be hip and old all at the same time. :rofl:


 
_My_ kids are grown-*don't* need any younguns besides future grandkids, _*thanks*_.

Went to watch the boy and _some of his students_ read poetry last night, and was forced to show how "hip and old" I was by doing some of my own....(got him started way back when...I raised a *poet!* Not bad.....:lol


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2009)

elder999 said:


> _My_ kids are grown-*don't* need any younguns besides future grandkids, _*thanks*_.
> 
> Went to watch the boy and _some of his students_ read poetry last night, and was forced to show how "hip and old" I was by doing some of my own....(got him started way back when...I raised a *poet!* Not bad.....:lol



Now that is cool!


----------



## grydth (Jan 3, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You see you guy's just need to have some young kid's and then
> you can be hip and old all at the same time. :rofl:



No, I can be old and older..... 

Mylie Cyrus is *such* an improvement over the Moody Blues - with which I offended my parents..... 

I tell my daughters that Mylie was cloned from Hillary Duff and they get all upset. There may be hope, though. When I play older stuff, both girls enjoy it.

Jarrod - the line about music which is ' listenable but unmemorable' is a classic.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2009)

Miley Cyrus is terrible.  Fortunately my boy's think she is a joke.


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 3, 2009)

I think the real question is what or whom Billy Ray was cloned from ? 
And more importantly why ?


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> That's an interesting point - I'd qualify it a smidgen by saying that whilst the quality-to-crap ratio in the talent pool is probably about the same, an awful lot more of the 'crap' gets released as if it were 'quality' these days. The 'image machine' produces a lot of Emperors New Clothes acts to my mind.


It's a whole lot easier for a whole lot more crap to be released today.  Years ago, a garage band would play for their buddies, maybe a birthday party or a prom, that sort of thing.  A few moved up the ranks...

Today, with MySpace & YouTube, and easy CD-burning coupled with software that does all the mixing... that same garage band can distribute their music.  Sure, they're not all (not hardly) getting radio penetration... but their out there.

And the music industry has simply gotten more industrial; they recognize a formula, and flood the market with it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2009)

grydth said:


> No, I can be old and older.....
> 
> Mylie Cyrus is *such* an improvement over the Moody Blues - with which I offended my parents.....


 How can Mylie Cyrus/Hannah Montana be an *IMPROVEMENT* over the Moody Blues???? 



Now I gotta go wash my brain out with soap. Sheesh!


----------



## grydth (Jan 3, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Miley Cyrus is terrible.  Fortunately my boy's think she is a joke.



So do our boys.... but we also have 2 girls, ages 10 and 13. 

The oldest boy, a junior in college, enjoys The Traveling Wilberrys. We did something right!

I lost a rare bet with them last year and had to sit through High School Musical 3, which was even more painful than Ms Cyrus.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 3, 2009)

I recall before Miley Cyrus we had her dad





 
Do these songs sound similar: Corey's song





 
Miley' song




 

Come on take the Corey Miley challange:lfao:


----------



## grydth (Jan 3, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> How can Mylie Cyrus/Hannah Montana be an *IMPROVEMENT* over the Moody Blues????
> 
> 
> 
> Now I gotta go wash my brain out with soap. Sheesh!




It was sarcasm, or as Mork would have put it, " Humor Arrr-Arrr!"

I was saying I offended my elders with better quality stuff.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2009)

grydth said:


> It was sarcasm, or as Mork would have put it, " Humor Arrr-Arrr!"
> 
> I was saying I offended my elders with better quality stuff.


 Indeed... well your humor was offensive... :lol: the very comparison :barf:  

My parents being deaf I didn't have to worry about offending their delicate ears and was luckily spared much of the "that's the devils music" tirade but when I was enrolled into a christian private school, I gotten that crap and out of spite wore my best KISS t-shirt to school with the express purpose to be defiant. ... heh... sent me home.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 3, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Indeed... well your humor was offensive... :lol: the very comparison :barf:
> 
> My parents being deaf I didn't have to worry about offending their delicate ears and was luckily spared much of the "that's the devils music" tirade but when I was enrolled into a christian private school, I gotten that crap and out of spite wore my best KISS t-shirt to school with the express purpose to be defiant. ... heh... sent me home.


 
KISS=_*K*nights *I*n *S*atan's *S*ervice_ :lfao:

The wife went to Friend's University in Wichita for a year....she has all manner of horrid stories about her time there. :lol:


----------



## crushing (Jan 3, 2009)

You were listening to the radio.  No other explanation required.  CLEARly the CHANNEL is programmed for the lowest common denominator.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2009)

Kanye West (or whatever his name is) is one artist who uses one of those technological advances where if you don't hit exactly the right note vocally, the voice is altered to hit the right note.  It winds up sounding a lot like a synthesizer.

This essentially means anyone who can carry a tune in a bucket and who can deal with the mob can make it in the music business.  There's little real talent out there anymore.

Some of the new stuff's arite, but ... it's contrived and some of the hits are remakes of originals.  What's the effing point, then?

People will listen to garbage just to have something to listen to, I guess.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2009)

*Now Kanye is the king*.  Love his music.  

As to the new technological abilities.  Well in the recording studio anybody and I do mean anybody can be made into a star.  That is if they have the right look to go along with the music they write or is provided to them.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Now Kanye is the king*. Love his music.
> 
> As to the new technological abilities. Well in the recording studio anybody and I do mean anybody can be made into a star. That is if they have the right look to go along with the music they write or is provided to them.


 
This is so true, machine can make anybody sound good if they are the right type for the industry.


----------



## Steve (Jan 3, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I do agree that it's a generational phenomenon but I also will strongly maintain that there is a general *de*generation of the talent required not only to make music but also to be considered a star.
> 
> I am amazed that even Rock, the previously strong bastion of muscianship (predicated upon it's blues roots I reckon) has succumbed to the rot. I cannot name one guitar player that has come along since the '80's who I regard as having much talent, let alone one whose playing I can recognise.
> 
> There has been a small resurgence of 'music making' (as opposed to dance 'music') groups but the modern, overproduced, medium steals it's edge (which gets further dulled by use of 'lossee' data formats for MP3 etc).


There are plenty of great bands out there.  I like all kinds of music, but tend to gravitate towards blues influenced rock that is less produced.  Bands like the White Stripes (as a very famous example) to the Black Keys and the Cold War Kids are among my favorites.

It's out there, if you look for it.  And as with every generation, two decades from now we'll know which bands will withstand the test of time.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 3, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Kanye West (or whatever his name is) is one artist who uses one of those technological advances where if you don't hit exactly the right note vocally, the voice is altered to hit the right note. It winds up sounding a lot like a synthesizer.
> 
> This essentially means anyone who can carry a tune in a bucket and who can deal with the mob can make it in the music business. There's little real talent out there anymore.
> 
> ...


 
i believe this technology is called "pitch correction".  but yeah, i do like some of kaye's music.  



i suspected part of it was a generational difference, but that can't be all of it since i like a lot of music from previous decades.  i think some of the problem may be that there is enough rock in the history books now that there is no need for a lazy musician to create anything new.  up through the 80's you only had 20-30 years of recorded rock to draw from; you had to innovate.  now we've got more than five decades of recorded rock to pilfer from.  

jf


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2009)

Most new music is pop fluff, little substance, little talent, and generic.  There are few real musicians anymore,, IMO.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 3, 2009)

despise kanye west
same for 50

actually, the only new song I have heard that i LIKED in the last 8 years was the new one DEVO cranked out last year for the dell commercial.

I am a child of the 80's

pearl jam needs to DIE, in a fire, Alice in Chains was better than Vedder, deal with it


----------



## jarrod (Jan 4, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> actually, the only new song I have heard that i LIKED in the last 8 years was the new one DEVO cranked out last year for the dell commercial.


 
did you hear their cover of "head like a hole" by nine inch nails?  it's how the song should have been done the first time.

jf


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jan 5, 2009)

If you want REAL crap, you'll listen to the Moldy Peaches.  They make Miley Cyrus and Kanye West sound like virtuosos.  The Moldy Peaches sound like garage band of self-taught 12 year olds, but they're getting air play. A lot of air play, particularly after they were featured in the movie, Juno.  (Which was, admittedly a movie about a couple of kids)

My partner is a prog rock keyboardist, playing since he was 4 years old.  His viewpoint is that, yes, music is getting crappier...or at least you're now getting really crappy music published or played publicly when it would have been laughed at years ago.  He calls it "The Guitar Hero Effect": Everyone's a musician, now.


----------



## cdunn (Jan 5, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i suspected part of it was a generational difference, but that can't be all of it since i like a lot of music from previous decades. i think some of the problem may be that there is enough rock in the history books now that there is no need for a lazy musician to create anything new. up through the 80's you only had 20-30 years of recorded rock to draw from; you had to innovate. now we've got more than five decades of recorded rock to pilfer from.
> 
> jf


 

No one bothers to play the garbage from the past anymore - we remember the gems and sift out the junk from our memories. How many thousands of composers did the world go through to create Bach, Beethoven, and Chopin? How many Beatles songs still actually get air play? How much Elvis still gets air play? Most of it was "listenable, but unmemorable". 

How does the saying go? "90% of everything is crap"? Recordings just give us a chance to retain the good 10% from the past.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes it is...but...there is a resurgence of good music coming out of the Atlanta area that is fresh. If you ask me, it's way past time for one. 

A very good friend and student of mine sings for the band SoulStash. They played for the dropping of the Big Peach in Atlanta this New Year's and will be on tour starting in March so keep an eye out. They're crazy live. 

You can hear Southern, Rock, Rap-Core, Country, R&B and all kinds of other influences in thier music. 

Check out their stuff here if you like:
http://www.myspace.com/soulstash


----------



## matt.m (Jan 5, 2009)

To me rock is: Queen, David Bowie, David Lee Roth Van Halen, Led Zepplin, Alice Cooper.  I am so out of pop culture my favorite clothes are coming back. I am the guy who hears "Hey man, Ted Nugent called and wants his shirt back."

I will forever be stuck in the 70's to mid-80's. Rock was Def Leppard: High N Dry, Pyromania, Hysteria.....anything after those were crap.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 6, 2009)

cdunn said:


> No one bothers to play the garbage from the past anymore - we remember the gems and sift out the junk from our memories. How many thousands of composers did the world go through to create Bach, Beethoven, and Chopin? How many Beatles songs still actually get air play? How much Elvis still gets air play? Most of it was "listenable, but unmemorable".
> 
> How does the saying go? "90% of everything is crap"? Recordings just give us a chance to retain the good 10% from the past.


 
i dunno man, i've seen crap revivals here & there. remember the darkness? immediately after followed a revival of def leppard, poison, etc.



matt.m said:


> To me rock is: Queen, David Bowie, David Lee Roth Van Halen, Led Zepplin, Alice Cooper. I am so out of pop culture my favorite clothes are coming back. I am the guy who hears "Hey man, Ted Nugent called and wants his shirt back."
> 
> I will forever be stuck in the 70's to mid-80's. Rock was Def Leppard: High N Dry, Pyromania, Hysteria.....anything after those were crap.


 
sorry matt, no offense.  i love alice cooper & zepplin 

jf


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 6, 2009)

cdunn said:


> No one bothers to play the garbage from the past anymore - we remember the gems and sift out the junk from our memories. How many thousands of composers did the world go through to create Bach, Beethoven, and Chopin? How many Beatles songs still actually get air play? How much Elvis still gets air play? Most of it was "listenable, but unmemorable".
> 
> How does the saying go? "90% of everything is crap"? Recordings just give us a chance to retain the good 10% from the past.



The plethora of cover bands and their popularity stands in opposition to your statement.  Classic rock is still quite popular - in fact my daughter stands in amazement when I sing along to a song by a newer artist and then plops down in disgust when she finds the song is a remake of a classic.  Recently, however, she's been listening to the classic rock stations to hear the original versions and appreciates the talent required to produce a good sound on wax.  Undigitized talent is where it's at for her ... and that's all I could ask for.

I'd say if you listen to only the "good" 10% of classic music, you're not listening to the really good stuff, you're listening to billboard music.  Popular rock.  That's not how truly good music is defined.  A good rock snob will point out the third song on the second side of a popular band album if the quality is good but it doesn't have a popular hook ... that takes investment in music and the time to listen to it and know what's good and what's not.

Nevertheless ... I think music opinion has gone the way of wine opinion - 'if you like it, drink it' - and we lose great musicians every day when music programs in schools are dropped.

Ah well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 6, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> The plethora of cover bands and their popularity stands in opposition to your statement.  Classic rock is still quite popular - in fact my daughter stands in amazement when I sing along to a song by a newer artist and then plops down in disgust when she finds the song is a remake of a classic.  Recently, however, she's been listening to the classic rock stations to hear the original versions and appreciates the talent required to produce a good sound on wax.  Undigitized talent is where it's at for her ... and that's all I could ask for.
> 
> I'd say if you listen to only the "good" 10% of classic music, you're not listening to the really good stuff, you're listening to billboard music.  Popular rock.  That's not how truly good music is defined.  A good rock snob will point out the third song on the second side of a popular band *album* if the quality is good but it doesn't have a popular hook ... that takes investment in music and the time to listen to it and know what's good and what's not.
> 
> ...



Album!  A younger person would say what the heck is that! :rofl:


----------



## Kreth (Jan 6, 2009)

matt.m said:


> I will forever be stuck in the 70's to mid-80's. Rock was Def Leppard: High N Dry, Pyromania, Hysteria.....anything after those were crap.


Wow, I never would have expected to see Def Leppard on the good side of a comparison to crap. :lol:
Granted, a lot of recent music has been over-produced **** (Amy Crackhouse? Who thought that was a good idea?), but there's been some decent stuff as well. Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Gov't Mule (old guys, new band), Pantera, Sevendust, Black Label Society for a few examples.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 6, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> 20 years from now I'm sure my kids will be lamenting the "good ole days" when groups like Buck Cherry and Britney Spears were actually "playing music, by God and not this crappy noise".  Same with the argument that the kids from each successive generation are more violent, more truant and so forth.  It's all relative.



I like to think they will end up in that special place of music, filled with other popular acts like MC Hammer, Kris Kross, Vanilla Ice, New Kids on the Block, Paula Abdul and other memories that are buried even deeper.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok, I gotta reply to this...

I'm in a band myself.  I'm 26, about to turn 27, and most of the people who listen to my band are still in highschool, so we kind of have to know what people are going to want to hear.

The problem in our area is that virtually *everyone* is in a band.  It used to be cool a few years back to say that you were in a band, but around here, it's nothing new to anyone.  

I agree with what someone said in a previous post that this is turning into the Guitar Hero era.  Playing music has become popular, which is great in my opinion, but the problem is that noone wants to take the time to actually learn their instrument anymore.  And, in addition, no one (around here, anyway) actually wants to take the time to learn to actually *sing *and not growl into the mic.

Now, I will say that it is far, far easier to record music and get it out to the public than it was 10 years ago, or for that matter, 5 years ago.  But, that doesn't mean that just because someone has easy access to recording equipment and software that they have an instant ticket to stardom.  If that were the case, I would be typing this from my laptop on my tour bus as we drive across England.  And regarding the question about the software that puts the singer in the correct pitch, it's called AutoTune, and is available for anyone to purchase, much like the rest of the studio equipment necessary to record quality music.

But, regarding whether or not music is getting crappier these days, I can say that there is an awful lot of crappy music out there, for sure, but there are still good bands out there.  I agree that agents are signing alot of bands that just completely suck, IMO, (such as Buck Cherry), but it's all about their image rather than their music.

However, there are bands, such as Bullet For My Valentine, that actually have talent.  They do have some screaming in their music, but it's not overwhelming.  The singer can actually sing well, and everyone in the band is extremely good at their respective instrument.

It all boils down to the fact that there will always be crappy music that is put out there to the general public, and alot of times it seems like they outnumber the better quality bands that have legit.  But, if you do some digging, it is possible to find good bands out there, and many of them haven't been signed yet.

So, while you're digging, maybe you should check out my band...we have some screaming in the vocals too, but our singer is pretty good about carrying a tune...no Autotune needed.

www.myspace.com/maxkincaide


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 6, 2009)

Kind of reminds me of Iron Maiden meets Metallica on the way to a Queensryche gig.  

Not too bad, altho' I do think the singer needs a little less 'throat' and a bit more 'diaphram'.  That's just personal opinion of course, as is that I think the mix needs some work.  How much gigging have you done?  That's always an excellent way of ironing out the 'sound'.

MySpace seems to be home to all the worlds bands these days .  Not a bad thing for examining the music but it does tend to turn into a wall of 'sameness' if you browse too long.

However, there are gems to be found there.  No Redemption for one:

http://www.noredemption.co.uk/


----------



## matt.m (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree with Shesula,

When you look at Queens "Bohemian Rhapsody, or Another One Bites the Dust" everyone knows them.  Why?  Thank the Billboard, however "In the Lap of the Gods, Father to Son, Drowse, White Man, Dragon Attack, are all better."

I am a bigger fan of the "Not so well known" from a band then the over played.


----------

